# Were THANK YOU notes part of your curriculum this week?



## heather (May 13, 2002)

Today was THANK YOU note day -

We're a little bit later than I'd like, but we've had the flu & this is the first we could get to it

I put it down on our curriculum, because it includes handwriting, sentence structure, letter structure, etc....to say nothing of Character Development!  

It is definitely a skill I want my girls to learn & utilize throughout their lives - I think it's very important - not just thank yous for gifts, but also if someone has you over to dinner or does something else nice for you.

My husband & I have also gotten in the habit of writing what we call "gratitude notes"
For instance, we met a family over the holidays that had the most polite & helpful children we'd seen in a long time.
We had no reason to send them a thank you note, per se, but we wrote them a note, saying it was nice to spend time with them & complimented them on their polite & helpful children.

In this day & age of e-mails, I think a handwritten note is nice to give (and receive!)


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm glad that someone else does thank-you notes. My kids already did theirs though, so it was not part of school. We've had some family ask us not to send notes, I suspect because it made them feel guilty that their children didn't do it. I have never received thank-you notes for any of my nieces/nephew's graduations (high school or college), nor from a nieces wedding present. I'm not bitter, I actually didn't think anything about it until my mom mentioned it at Christmas to me that my children were the only ones that ever thanked them for anything.

I have several friends who tell me that thank-you notes aren't required if you personally thank someone, but I still don't feel that is right.

Dawn
Dawn


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Nope, but they will be NEXT week when we start school up again. I'm not quite as "on the ball" as some of you 

I was never taught to write thank you notes... it's something I still sometimes fail at today... but I'm trying to instill their importance in my children.


----------



## myhorsejack (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes we did thank you notes on Monday morning.

We also had the flu last week or maybe would have been able to do them before starting back to school. But regardless it is a good exercise for all of us to do. Keeps me on my toes too as I also sat and wrote them.

It was a good way to get back into the classroom this week.

Christina


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Yes. Still have to send them out though. 

Thanks for reminding me.

Pauline


----------

